# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  [JavaScript / HTML]Color Picker

## BillGeek

I've been looking around the web for a simple ColorPicker for use in web pages, though I couldn't find anything anywhere, so here's the color picker that I created.

Even though this is quite simple enough to build, it's worth sharing for those who also look for something like this, but don't know where to start.

Note that there are two seperate scripts running here. The included "ColorBuilder.js" file is ONLY used to create the color grid on the HTML page, and the second is in the HTML page itself. The script in the HTML is used to handle the send function of the color when you click on it.

The whole of the color grid is based inside of a table object. Also, in the ZIP file you will find two examples to show how the grid can be used.

----------

